

New platform for fucking with Debt Collectors - sarahnadav
http://bukit.co/
Just launching a new platform, it will probably break if you use it.  Try it and tell me how it goes.  The Freemium is useless but if you want basic just sign up (with credit card) and I will give it to you free for life...seriously.
======
sarahnadav
In case you are wondering why we crashed- it turns out that YESTERDAY Amazon
changed their policy on npms and they no longer support self signed
certificates. FML, but hopefully this might help other people avoid a crash

[http://blog.npmjs.org/post/78085451721/npms-self-signed-
cert...](http://blog.npmjs.org/post/78085451721/npms-self-signed-certificate-
is-no-more)

~~~
scott_karana
Apparently there's a workaround:

[http://blog.npmjs.org/post/78085451721/npms-self-signed-
cert...](http://blog.npmjs.org/post/78085451721/npms-self-signed-certificate-
is-no-more#comment-1264392115)

~~~
sarahnadav
I already checked that and it won't work for my platform but I am sure there
will be a workaround soon.

------
jack-r-abbit
Perhaps "fucking with debt collectors" is not the best way to phrase this. At
first I was left disliking the existence a service that claimed to try to fuck
with people (or companies) that are just trying to collect the money they are
owed. They are not in the wrong... people in default are. (Even in situations
were shit happens and you're behind... the fact remains that you owe someone
money and they aim to collect it.) But it seems the service is meant to help
both sides.

EDIT: I also understand the collectors can be very invasive and annoying. But
think about how you would be if someone owed you $5k. Would you just ping them
once a month or would you be a little bit in their face trying to get your
money?

~~~
jessaustin
I've been on both sides, but on balance I'd say I have relatively little
sympathy for industries that (a) consider "product innovation" to consist
mostly of designing contracts that will trick consumers and (b) regularly
lobby to change the rules governing bankruptcy, financial procedures, bank
transfers, fees, etc. There are multiple industries that may be so described.
Perhaps someday software will eat the world, but finance already has.

~~~
sarahnadav
not to be cliche, but its just a system and it can be disrupted.

------
sarahnadav
Sorry everyone, site is still down. I'll go for the cliche and try and turn
this crisis into opportunity...

My situation is this- I live in Israel and my programmer who built the site is
in the Army and unreachable. I've been coding but I really just have skills
that are "programmer adjacent."

I need to build my tech team so if this excites you and you have skills- (site
is built in node.js and hosted on Amazon) please contact me through the email
address in the executive summary.

------
peeters
I'd love to take a look, but the page isn't being served. Or at least it's
taking more than 5 minutes to load. Anyone have an executive summary?

~~~
sarahnadav
I have an executive summary, where should I send it? try to refresh
www.bukit.co . I just checked and it's not loading for me so I am going to go
into the servers and check what's going on, it was working a few minutes ago.

~~~
spindritf
Post it here. I'm guessing not only peeters would like to read it.

~~~
sarahnadav
Will do. It's too bad slide rocket closed down, I used to have all of my decks
there and it was easy to share.

------
blux
$25/month and especially $100/month seems a bit steep for people who are so
much in debt they have to manage their debt collectors.

~~~
Spooky23
Not necessarily.

Debt isn't just college students and poor folk. Job loss, divorce, health
issues, etc can easily put you in a situation where the bills fall behind and
you have a cash flow crunch, but you're not destitute.

I had a friend in a situation like this, and managing the various deals
(payment arrangements, forgiveness programs, deadlines, etc) was very
difficult. Paying $50/mo to manage this stuff would have saved her lots of
money in fees and interest.

~~~
sarahnadav
Thanks Spooky23, I spent a lot of time working with people on one one so I
know how much people are paying- and how much money people are losing because
they aren't dealing with the issue.

For a lot of people, it's worth it just to have the peace of mind that a
collection agency will never call them again.

------
antidaily
To the founder -- show it off here:
[http://consumers.creditnet.com/Discussions/forum.php](http://consumers.creditnet.com/Discussions/forum.php)
if you havent already.

~~~
sarahnadav
Haven't yet- will do. It's still kind of rough so I'm trying to get some
feedback before I really publicize.

------
JonnieCache
Site looks good, apart from the video on the right, which looks kinda wonky.
Maybe it's just the initial frame (can't watch it right now) but it looks
kinda WordArt-ish. Also, "join us, we're disrupting" sounds like a job advert,
not a product proposition.

I love the idea though, and I wish you the greatest of success.

EDIT: could also do with some kind of tagline in the page title, unless that's
not the done thing in SEOland anymore.

~~~
sarahnadav
Let me know when you watch it- I definitely need a new one. I am working on an
instruction video now. Something more personal.

I can add a tagline in the page title. Great suggestion- and I'll ask a friend
who does SEO about it

------
alanweinkrantz
I've known the founder since the start and she's the real deal

~~~
sarahnadav
Thanks Alan!!! Nice to see you here

------
coldcode
How about screwing with credit bureaus instead? They are an order of magnitude
worse than the debt collectors.

~~~
sarahnadav
IMO, they are going to be screwed anyway. There are MUCH better systems of
measuring people's credit worthiness. I looking forward to future tech slaying
them completely.

Also, if I am able to fully execute the vision for BUKIT. It will screw with
the credit bureaus _bonus_

------
sarahnadav
Just in case some of you are wondering who I am- my name is Sarah Nadav, this
is my linkedin profile
[http://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=17064747&trk=nav_res...](http://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=17064747&trk=nav_responsive_tab_profile)

and my twitter handle is @sarahnadav

------
sarahnadav
Still working on the servers- here is a link to the executive summary
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1c4STqhM8PxcqNOoAMcjyFnXm...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1c4STqhM8PxcqNOoAMcjyFnXmDo6-Lo07Xzq8OxwVpPk/edit?usp=sharing)

------
sevenminaya
The site is not working :/ try to fix it because HN is a great opportunity for
exposure.

~~~
sarahnadav
I am on a chat with the Amazon support team to get this back up. It's set to
scale to users but not this fast apparently.

------
sarahnadav
Problem is fixed and site is back up [http://bukit.co/](http://bukit.co/)

------
sarahnadav
The patch was fixed with Amazon and www.bukit.co is up and running. I look
forward to your feedback.

------
sarahnadav
Just FYI- everything is back up except the SSL certificate so be aware. Should
be fixed soon.

------
sarahnadav
Never posted here before, how should I upload an executive summary? What is
the best way?

------
osamet67
I don't get it - consumers pay you to send a cease and desist letter for them?

------
midas007
Love the spirit of it.

~~~
sarahnadav
thanks! Just trying to create a platform that will help people know their
rights and use them. Feedback is greatly appreciated :)

------
k3oni
Waiting for it to come back up. HN effect :).

~~~
sarahnadav
Best.Problem.Ever!!!

~~~
k3oni
Indeed :). On which type of instance are you running it on?

~~~
sarahnadav
I am running it on elasticbeanstalk in Amazon. It should scale but the traffic
showed a bug in an ebextension file

------
sarahnadav
hey Everyone! Congrats- the traffic has crashed the site :) I am going into
the server now and fixing it

------
madcapslaugh
great idea, im surprised this does not already exist

~~~
sarahnadav
Mission was to create something that people needed, and should exist.

